# Iodine and venice turpentine



## Luv 2 Trail

My mare has always had tender feet - even with shoes on - I've used both iodine solution and venice turpentine to help harden the soles (as recommended by my Vet) - the venice turpentine is very messy - I did not like using it for that reason. I am using the iodine solution on my mare's feet now. I have always heard that the venice turpentine does a "better" job, though.


----------



## mls

We use the venice turpentine once in a while. You do need to be consistent with the initial week of application to make a noticeable difference.


----------



## chevysmum

Thanks for your input...I had never heard of this before and I'm happy that others have used this same approach with success. Thanks!!


----------



## xxBarry Godden

When I was a young man before I went bald, I used to sell rosin, pine oil and other naval stores. Most of it came from the US. But I have never heard of "venice" turpentine.

However crude tall oil was used for painting the hooves of horses and tall oil fatty acids were used as leather treatment. But neither of these products could ever be called "turpentines". 

Venice is a beautiful Italian city best viewed wearing waterproof boots but there are no pine trees anywhere nearby.

So what is "venice turpentine" ?

BG


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

^^^LOL Barry. My question exactly.. You just asked more poetically.


----------



## chevysmum

Very good question, which I'll google.The container has absolutely no ingredients listed or how it is to be used. Hence the reason I asked if anyone has ever used this stuff. It does smell awful and is quite sticky. I'll post what I find out about this "stuff."


----------



## chevysmum

It is listed as a highly effective disinfectant and antibacterial agent. Also used as a counter-irritant to promote circulation and new hoof growth. Also aids in discomfort, soreness and hoof hardener. After all that.....no explanation as to what it actually is made from. Sorry.


----------



## barefoothooves

Venice Turpentine is actually a sort of "shellac" or "varnish" used on works of art to preserve the surface of paintings, drawings, etc. It's a resin that has a slight yellow hue. It's also a bit sticky.

VT is used to provide a thin, protective barrier over the sole. Sort of like a band-aid to ease some sensitivity. It's stickyness makes dirt and whatnot stick to it, so that adds more protection. It helps hold in crumbly, exfoliating sole to hold that natural protection on the hoof a little longer. VT does sort of seal the foot (good in moist areas) but the weight and friction on the hooves tends to wear it off rather quickly, so it's very temporary at best. 

Idodine in any form is irritating to live tissues. It's disinfective qualitites help to kill fungus/bacteria that could be eating hoof tissues and making them sensitive, so the use of it would be to kill the nasties that harm live tissue. It also dries out the hoof some, but unfortunately, any chemical drying is usually too harsh and can make it brittle. Keratex hoof hardner does that. It's like steel in knifes. If over hardened, the knife shatters, or in the case of a hoof, cracks more easily. 

The best way to protect a hoof when first out of shoes it to not exfoliate the sole, simply round the edges of the wall to prevent breakage and then do the actual trim a couple of weeks later, or even better is to give the proper trim right away, fit the horse for boots, and use them. Chemicals usually don't really do away with sensitvity except on a very short term basis.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

It seems from the various descriptions that venice turpentine is a mixture of gum rosin and turpentine.

In the SE of US where the pine forests are - pine trees are tapped for "rosin". This is collected and refined.
The light end is a turpentine mix containing various cuts
including pine oil which is known for its disinfectant properties. In the Uk we have a product called "Detol" which used to be made from pine oil.

The heavy end is rosin itself - one of the world's stickiest substances. Rosin is used in the formulation of adhesives and interestingly chewing gum.

Nowadays white spirit, a petroleum fraction, replaces turpentine. 

I suspect the clue to the term Venice Turpentine is the old use ie to seal the surface of oil paintings. Venice was/is a meeting point for artists.

Interesting.

B G


----------



## kitten_Val

I actually used both. I used iodine after my horse had medical boot for while because of the abscess. So we used it to harden her hoof and I think that helped a lot (I actually got the advice from the vet). As for venice, I've used it on edges when they both had too much chipping. Frankly I'm not positive about result, plus it's so sticky (to everything possible) and hoofs get very dirty in no time.


----------



## AlmagroN

thats a treatment we use a lot on horses that have had quarter cracks cut out. i love it, and its worked great. 

as far as barefoothooves saying it wears off fast, it may. we have never left it open for this reason. when we use the VT, we wrap it. change it every other day, or every day depending on what we are doing. ill tell you, if you wrap it, its fine. it will still be just as sticky and gooey as when you put it on lol


----------



## goodhrs

I have used it off & on for years. Works great for sore soles or soft soles.


----------

